# Problems with Trackside TE



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I began the changeover from track power to r/c battery a couple of years ago but I had kept the capability using a Trackside TE for my coach lighting. This last winter I had one of those brainstorms that, in retrospect, probably wasn't so brilliant! I figured that, if the TE would work on my largescale layout outdoors, why not try it out on the indoor O Scale layout. I figured that both used DC current so what could the problem be? Apparently, plenty. 

First, once I had hooked up the TE unit it failed to function and I couldn't get it to link to the controller. Okay, that didn't work too well! Back to the drawing board. I then tried to re-hook the TE unit back to the Ultima unit that originally powered it and I immediately blew the fuse and the next and the next.... I checked and there were no shorts. It _should_ have worked only it didn't! I'm afraid I might have done something to the unit by hooking it up to the Lionel transformer. Any ideas?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Lionel transformer is AC current.......*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 3 rail lionel? Please confirm. 

If so, that is AC. Not nice to a DC input device. 

Waiting on your answer. 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooops......that would explain it. Yep, it was a Lionel 3-rail 18v ac transformer. Ummm........(this is kind of embarassing!) Dang! I probably fried the whole unit!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, might be deep fried! Crispy style! 

Sorry to hear this! 

It might be worth it to look inside, but my guess is you fried something that will not be visually obvious. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yikes. Holy Batman he fried it. Definable not good DC to AC. Maybe you can return it to AC and they will fix. Just don't tell them what you did.







Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well... If you put the power to those deals backwards, they just blow the fuse, so it might be Ok.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a fuse and a polarity protection diode in the TE, it might just have blown the fuse.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Uhh... doesn't the original post say "I immediately blew the fuse and the next and the next...." ??? 

Next idea? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sometimes reversing the power or using AC accidently on a DC only unit not only blows the fuse, but causes the protection diode to short. 

If the diode shorted, you may be in luck as replacing it will make the unit work once again. 

All they do is place a diode across the input power source so it will short out the supply if power is reversed. This usualy causes the diode to short due to the instant heat generated form the overload to the diode.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Um... Send it back to Aristo. They'll fix it up for you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So Steve, you could probably find and check that diode pretty easily, it has to be very near the fuse and the inputs. I'd say it definitely worth checking Dan's idea before shipping it back. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've seen of the guts of the TE it's not an easy fix. i'd send it back to AC and let them handle it. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: The TE still works!! I was using an Ultima power pack that throws out 10 amps of power and I was blowing the fuses the instant I turned it on. I decided to try using an old HO transformer that has a throttle and maybe puts out 1 amp. Since it has directional control I had a 50/50 chance of getting it right. Sure enough, I got it wrong! The only thing that happened was that the little red light didn't come on so I _slowly _tried it the other way and _voila'! _it worked!! I sinc'd the handheld with the TE and lo and behold, everything now works! (I wonder why the Ultima was blowing the fuses?)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remember to keep (+) with (+). red wire on TE must have + into it.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Is the Ultima still any good? Check it's output voltage. If you have a scope, check to make sure that it is still DC


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing he had it hooked to the ultima backwards.


----------

